# Lapping Compound alternative



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Has anyone used this for backlapping? All of a sudden my blades are super dull and I don't want to wait for an order from Amazon or other sites. I really need to cut today so I was wondering if this will work? I can buy this locally @ Napa autoparts for about 6.29.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Any idea what grit that is? Have you adjusted your reel to bedknife clearance?

If it were me I would make a reel to bedknife adjustment to get through my next couple cuts and order something like the Pinhigh Kit to do a formal backlapping.

How dull is it? If it is "super dull" backlapping may not help. You may need a fresh grind.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I was cutting fine a few weeks ago but just recently noticed that I'm not getting a good cut. Fails the paper test too.

I'll try the reel to bedknife adjustment and see if that helps first.....I've never backlapped so I was hoping that would be the solution.

Thank you!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

booneatl said:


> I was cutting fine a few weeks ago but just recently noticed that I'm not getting a good cut. Fails the paper test too.
> 
> I'll try the reel to bedknife adjustment and see if that helps first.....I've never backlapped so I was hoping that would be the solution.
> 
> Thank you!


I would definitely try adjusting first then - I adjust my reel to bedknife a number of times between backlapping. Even if you can only get it cutting a folded strip of paper (double thickness) it should be fine until you can get some backlapping compound in your hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Valve lapping compound is normally 400-1200 grit and is too fine for proper reel lapping.

You need something between 80-180 grit to lap a reel mower.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

If you go to an AutoZone or O'Reilly's you can find valve lapping compound that is 120 grit or 240 grit


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Thank you guys.......I'll try the adjustment first and go from there. I actually live less than a mile from a golf course and I went by there today to see if they would share with me but the manager wasn't on site. I have never backlapped so I'll need to watch the videos and read up on how to go about it. I've glanced over the threads on backlapping but have never done this myself.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

booneatl said:


> Thank you guys.......I'll try the adjustment first and go from there. I actually live less than a mile from a golf course and I went by there today to see if they would share with me but the manager wasn't on site. I have never backlapped so I'll need to watch the videos and read up on how to go about it. I've glanced over the threads on backlapping but have never done this myself.


What mower do you have? Add it to your profile when you get a chance. :thumbup:


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I have a 7 blade McLane. Nothing fancy. Bought it off CL 3 years ago for $125 and it's been great. I just replaced all 3 chains this season. It also gets a new belt every season.

I made the reel to bedknife adjustment (I think I did it correctly) but it still won't cut paper. I did a test cut on my side yard and it seems better so I will have to make this work for now. I should have cut 2 days ago. Luckily I'm using PGR.

I'm sure after 3 years of using it and buying it used from someone it needs some more attention than I have given it. I'm always looking for the cheap fix so I am hoping a backlap will get it cutting again. If not, I will look for a professional sharpening. When I bought this 3 years ago it was really for a trial with the intention to upgrade. It had been doing a great job for me so I haven't had the need to upgrade. I don't see myself spending 700++ on a GreensMower but a larger TruCut would be nice.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Update : I went to a local lawn equipment seller that does maintenance work on mowers (but they won't work on McLane mowers)and asked if they had some backlapping compound that I could buy. The guy gave me a small amount for $ 1.00. It appeared to be the same stuff I originally asked about at the top of this thread. I asked him what grit it was but his bottle was not marked. It was a small white bottle just like the one I posted but I couldn't read the brand.

Since I was about a block from Napa I went in there and bought a bottle to try it out until I order what you guys are using.

Now comes the PITA : Couldn't get the sprocket to come free. Yes, I removed the bolt with an allen wrench first. This thing would not budge and I didn't want to tear it up. Went to plan B and used the doorknob cutout bit and duct tape. Finally got it to spin without coming apart and I think I may have backlapped. Maybe? :shock:

I moved the reel closer to the bedknife to make slight contact and got backlapping compound all over the place. It is almost cutting paper now and definetely seems to do a better job on the grass so we will see.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

That is good news. Just keep in mind, if you have not had it grinded in 3 years, it needs to be done. Backlappig alone will not get it cutting well. At least not for long.


----------

